# Puzzling lab results, can someone have a look?



## sebdee28 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

I need some help interpreting these results, they really puzzle me.
Like many others, I have all the hypo symptoms, extreme fatigue, foggy brain, joint 
pains..etc.

Docs tell me everything is ok, it's not your thyroid.

Here's my latest blood work,

TSH: 1.83 ( 0.35 - 5.00 mIU/L )
Free T4: 13 ( 12 - 22 pmol/L )
Free T3: 4.9 ( 2.6 - 5.7 pmol/L )

B12 263 pmol/L
Ferritin 143 ( 22 - 537 ug/L)
Vit D, low

The high T3 in relation to the other two is what is puzzling to me.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you had any antibody testing?


----------



## sebdee28 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Joplin,

I did, forgot to post:

Thyroglobulin AB


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

How is your doctor addressing your low D?

Low D can mimic low thyroid.


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

Your B12 is extremely low as well.


----------



## sebdee28 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey guys,

Right now he's not treating it, he told me to stop taking B12 as per my lab results, you know the line, it's in range.

I'll have to read up on Vitamin b12 target and Vitamin D dosage.

Thanks for the leads!


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

sebdee28 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Right now he's not treating it, he told me to stop taking B12 as per my lab results, you know the line, it's in range.
> 
> ...


It's best to have your B12 towards the top of the range. Not the bottom.

Low D and B12 could very likely be the cause of your symptoms.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

It would appear that the above testing would provide some clarity. You could be hyper, not hypo. Also, have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

Welcome to the board!


----------

